# Does the Weather effect your business?



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

*Has the weather affected your trade this summer?*​
Yes - increased sales00.00%No - decreased sales250.00%Unsure - no noticeable difference00.00%Not affected by seasons250.00%


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Has this summers rain and colder than usual weather helped sell more hot drinks or have margins slipped due to not selling as many iced beverages?


----------



## SeamusMcFlurry (Jul 9, 2008)

It hasn't really been a huge difference, but today it truely pissed it down and we did a lot less buisness than we did yesterday. I work in a train station, so people have to walk outside a long way just to get their coffee, which they could pick up for cheaper in the canteen.


----------



## chrisweaver_barista (Jun 14, 2008)

hmm, for us its not about iced drinks sales, or hot beverage sales, its simply that when its cold and raining, people in Lincoln arent prepared to come into town, so we suffer


----------



## SeamusMcFlurry (Jul 9, 2008)

Yeah, that's our problem. Of course, our cold drinks suffer during the winter, but I've just stolen a new cold coffee recipe from my trip to Florence, so now we can do real cold capps and cold lattes, etc, rather than the iced latte powdered stuff with espresso added, and that seems to go down well during the cold as well.


----------

